# Neue Bikes 2013



## Scheresade (11. Juli 2012)

Hab da mal nen Link gefunden, wo man die neuen Bikes der nächsten Saison betrachten kann.
Was meint ihr dazu?

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/rose-launch-2013-mountain-bikes-34548/


----------



## zelar (12. Juli 2012)

wenn ich die so sehe bin ich richtig froh drüber nen "altes" rad zu haben... ne mal spass beiseite... ich finde die net so toll... so farblich finde ich es zu kontrastreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (19. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach waren die farbigen Varianten der Rosebikes immer schon grenzwertig, die anodisierten gefielen besser. Aber Rose sollte, genau wie so ziemlich alle Hersteller, anfangen ab Werk gute Reifen draufzuziehen. Schwalbe ORC auf meienm 2012er Chief! Das ist gemeingefährlich.


----------



## BSChris (19. Juli 2012)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach waren die farbigen Varianten der Rosebikes immer schon grenzwertig, die anodisierten gefielen besser. Aber Rose sollte, genau wie so ziemlich alle Hersteller, anfangen ab Werk gute Reifen draufzuziehen. Schwalbe ORC auf meienm 2012er Chief! Das ist gemeingefährlich.



Weil du gerade bei Reifen bist, was würdet Ihr denn so empfehlen auf ein Onkel? Womit man Touren fährt, aber auch im Bikepark.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (19. Juli 2012)

Die Rubber Queen in 2,4'' und Black Chili Compound ist der Hammer! Bei nassem und trockenem Wetter ein richtig guter Grip, man muss allerdings auch kräftig treten ^^


----------



## 230691 (19. Juli 2012)

Habe am Onkel den Highroller 2 in 60a und hinten altbewertes in form vom Minion F 2,35 auch 60a.
Rollt noch gut und hat sehr gutmütige Eigentschaften im Wald.
Ein Ausbrechen kündigt sich rechtzeitig an - wobei das eh selten vorkommt.
Günstig ist die Kombination ebenfalls gewesen.
Einzig der Minion wird evt. mal getauscht^^
Da ich recht leicht bin und hinten Tubeless fahre, kann ich den Druck sehr niedrig halten.
Das hat beim Minion nur den Nachteil, dass die Seitenwand schnell einknickt.
Im Wald noch nicht aufgefallen aber auf der Straße zweimal sehr deutlich da gewesen.
Beidemale war es nach einer Fußgängerampel, als ich abgebogen bin und mich so in die Kurve gelehnt habe.
Fühlt sich an als ob der Reifen auf Nassen, mit Moos bedeckten Holz wegschmiert.
Ist jetzt nicht gefährlich mMn (konnte mich sehr gut fangen) aber war halt nur ungewohnt

Bei mir kann man schon sagen:
Frühling/Sommer also eher Trocken -> Maxxis
Im Herbst/Winter kommen dann meine beiden anderen lieblinge Baron und Rubber Queen drauf


----------



## Nieke (30. Juli 2012)

Kann man in etwa abschätzen, wann die neuen Modelle erscheinen? Warte sehnsüchtig drauf!


----------



## Cotton1 (30. Juli 2012)

Die werden vermutlich wieder an der Eurobike vorgestellt und sind dann ab Ende 2012 / Anfang 2013 lieferbar.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die neuen Bikes werden ab Mitte September zu bestellen sein.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## trigger666 (2. August 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die neuen Bikes werden ab Mitte September zu bestellen sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



Wann können die Räder dann ausgeliefert werden? Wird es das Beef Cake DH, wie auf Facebook mal angekündigt, auch in RAW geben? Wird es auch wieder ein Einstiegsmodell um die 1.800 Euro geben?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. August 2012)

Hallo trigger666,
das Beef Cake DH wird Matt Black und der Hinterbau RAW finish. Es wird auf jeden Fall auch ein Einstiegsmodell geben, allerdings stehen die Preise jetzt noch nicht fest. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können wir noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, wann die Räder ausgeliefert werden können. Die Planung dazu ist noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen und wir warten auch noch auf Informationen unserer Lieferanten. Sobald wir hierzu nähere Informationen haben, werden wir euch das hier bekannt geben. 
Viele Grüße, 
dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (5. August 2012)

Schon mal Danke für die Info. Ich werde Euch weiter verfolgen.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (10. August 2012)

Hallo RoseBikesTech Team,

wird es das 2013er Beef-Cake FR 4 auch wieder in schwarz-matt geben?


Gruß


----------



## Pevloc (10. September 2012)

Und, gibt es neue Infos? Gibts schon Testbikes, speziell das Root Miller oder das DR Z, in der Biketown?


----------



## trigger666 (10. September 2012)

@ RoseBikesTech

Was ist mit dem Beef Cake DH für nächstes Jahr? Auf der Eurobike keine Info´s und kein Bike zu sehen. Was ist da los? Wann wird es erste Bilder und Info´s geben?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. September 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> @ RoseBikesTech
> 
> Was ist mit dem Beef Cake DH für nächstes Jahr? Auf der Eurobike keine Info´s und kein Bike zu sehen. Was ist da los? Wann wird es erste Bilder und Info´s geben?


 
Hallo,

Bilder und Preise vom brandneuen Beef Cake DH werden in ca. 3-4 Wochen online sein.

Den Rahmen haben wir gemeinsam mit Weltcupfahrer Nico Vink vom ROSE VAUJANY GRAVITY TEAM entwickelt. Er hat sich übrigens für die Red Bull Rampage im Oktober qulifiziert.

Für einen Vorgeschmack gibt es jetzt schon mal Bilder vom Prototypen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. September 2012)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Und, gibt es neue Infos? Gibts schon Testbikes, speziell das Root Miller oder das DR Z, in der Biketown?


 
Hallo,

bezüglich der neuen Modelle gibt es in den nächsten Wochen mehr. Wir werden nach und nach verschiedene Modelle online stellen. In der Biketown steht leider noch nichts. Sobald sich etwas ändert, werden wir hier ein Info reinstellen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (12. September 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bilder und Preise vom brandneuen Beef Cake DH werden in ca. 3-4 Wochen online sein.
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich mal Top! Danke schön. Weiter so.


----------



## trigger666 (12. September 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht deutlich massiver aus. Mit der verstärkten Wippe und der am Unterrohr verschweißten oberen Dämpferaufnahme, muss der Rahmen sehr gute Steifigkeitswerte erreichen.

Schön ist auch, das es keine innenverlegte Züge gibt. Ist nicht so ein Gefummel.


----------



## Trail-Fail (13. September 2012)

Ab wann soll es denn die neuen Bikes geben bzw. wann werden Ausstattung und Preise auf der HP veröffentlicht, insbesondere das Uncle Jimbo? Und wurde die Geometrie evtl. noch etwas ausgefeilt? (Z.b. etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel...?)


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. September 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Ab wann soll es denn die neuen Bikes geben bzw. wann werden Ausstattung und Preise auf der HP veröffentlicht, insbesondere das Uncle Jimbo? Und wurde die Geometrie evtl. noch etwas ausgefeilt? (Z.b. etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel...?)


 
Hallo Trail-Fail,

wir werden die neuen Bikes in den kommenden Wochen nach und nach online stellen. Wann das Uncle Jimbo dabei ist können wir noch nicht genau sagen. In ca. 3-4 Wochen wird aber wahrscheinlich der Großteil online sein.

Beim Uncle Jimbo hat sich die die Rohrform geändert, die Geometrie ist geblieben.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zelar (13. September 2012)

Hallo RoseBikeTech

Werdet ihr Diesmal auch längere Bowdenzüge verarbeiten? Denn die 2012 Züge waren teilweise recht Knirsch. Gerade was das Beef Cake FR HS betrifft. Ich finde esnämlich schade das ich nach einem Sturz nen neuen Bowdenzug besorgen muss, weil der alte gerissen ist.


----------



## Trail-Fail (13. September 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Trail-Fail,
> 
> wir werden die neuen Bikes in den kommenden Wochen nach und nach online stellen. Wann das Uncle Jimbo dabei ist können wir noch nicht genau sagen. In ca. 3-4 Wochen wird aber wahrscheinlich der Großteil online sein.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Schade, dass die Geo nicht etwas modernisiert wurde. 67er Lenkwinkel ist schon bissl arg steil für ein modernes Enduro...Sitzwinkel dafür etwas flach... Naja, mal abwarten und evtl. dann mal probefahren...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. September 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Hallo RoseBikeTech
> 
> Werdet ihr Diesmal auch längere Bowdenzüge verarbeiten? Denn die 2012 Züge waren teilweise recht Knirsch. Gerade was das Beef Cake FR HS betrifft. Ich finde esnämlich schade das ich nach einem Sturz nen neuen Bowdenzug besorgen muss, weil der alte gerissen ist.


 
Hallo zelar,

was ist bei deinem Sturz genau passiert? Hatte sich der Lenker eingedreht?

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zelar (14. September 2012)

naja eingedreht ist gut.... ne 90° drehung und peng der bowdenzug war im arsch.... wenn der etwas länger gewesen wäre vermute ich mal hätte er es überlebt...


----------



## Orontes (14. September 2012)

Die ersten vereinzelten Modelle sind bereits auf der Seite zu finden. Das Jabba Wood 2 hat leider schon um 100 zugelegt. Ich hoffe, die Relation 2012->2013 steigt bei den höheren Modellen nicht zu sehr...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. September 2012)

Ist doch abzusehen (anhand der Preise anderer Hersteller oder eben anhand der günstigeren Anbauteile/Ausstattungen) das sich am Preis was tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWolf (15. September 2012)

Mein erster Gedanke war ähnlich der Aussage von zelar.
Finde aber generell die Rose Bikes farblich nicht so schön. Bin daher nicht nur technisch mehr als zufrieden mit meinem RedBull NPL500.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (17. September 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> naja eingedreht ist gut.... ne 90° drehung und peng der bowdenzug war im arsch.... wenn der etwas länger gewesen wäre vermute ich mal hätte er es überlebt...


 
Hallo zelar,

das soll natürlich nicht passieren. Wir werden künfitig verstärkt darauf achten, dass sie lang genug sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bikulus (18. September 2012)

WIe wird denn das neue Granit chief aussehen? Geo gleich?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. September 2012)

bikulus schrieb:


> WIe wird denn das neue Granit chief aussehen? Geo gleich?
> Danke
> Bikulus


 
Hallo Bikulus,

für 2013 haben wir die Geometrie und die Rohrsätze unverändert gelassen, da wir bereits alle technisch modernen Features wie 142mm Steckachse, Direct Mount Umwerfer, Press Fit Tretlager, getapertes Steuerrohr und innenliegende Züge umgesetzt haben. 2013 gibt es also nur eine Überarbeitung des Grafikdesigns. 

2014 wird es eine Überarbeitung der Rohrsätze geben. Wir bleiben aber nach wie vor beim Viergelenker, da dieses System ausgereift ist und die meisten technischen und kinematischen Vorteile bietet. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2012)

Gibt es einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt bis wann die Daten
und Preise vom Root Miller veröffentlicht werden ?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt bis wann die Daten
> und Preise vom Root Miller veröffentlicht werden ?


 
Hallo zoomer,

wahrscheinlich werden wir die Daten vom Root Miller in den kommenden 3-4 Wochen online stellen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2012)

Uh, das ist aber noch lange 


Danke !


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so, die ersten Modelle sind bereits online. In den kommenden Wochen werden wir die Seite um weitere Bikes ergänzen. Hier bekommt ihr schon mal einen Überblick: http://www.roseversand.de/marketing/?id=656 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## trigger666 (19. September 2012)

Danke schön. 

Macht weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruellaffe (21. September 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem 650b Racefully aus carbon?
war das nur ein Gerücht oder ist das ein ernsthadtes Projekt?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. September 2012)

@rosebikes
bleibt es bei der Gabel/Dämpfer ausstattung wie auf dem Bildern?
Ich hoffe nicht das Fox zeug dran bleibt. Vor allem ein Fox Dämpfer ala RP2 oder der gleichen.
Ich hoffe wenigstens auf die Auswahl zwischen RS und Fox bei Gabel und als Dämpfer RS Monarch RT3 HV.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Bikulus,
> 
> für 2013 haben wir die Geometrie und die Rohrsätze unverändert gelassen, da wir bereits alle technisch modernen Features wie 142mm Steckachse, Direct Mount Umwerfer, Press Fit Tretlager, getapertes Steuerrohr und innenliegende Züge umgesetzt haben. 2013 gibt es also nur eine Überarbeitung des Grafikdesigns.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hätte mal noch eine Frage zu 2014 wenn man das schon weiß oder sagen kann. 
Ist es angedacht das Granite Chief in 650B oder 29" zu bringen oder bleibt es bei den 26", dann hole ich mir nämlich das 2013er Modell 

Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## trigger666 (25. September 2012)

@RoseBikesTech

Bei den Bikes für 2013 hat sich auf Eurer Homepage seit Tagen nichts verändert.

Könnt Ihr hier vielleicht vorab mal ein Bild vom fertig lackierten und montiertem Beef Cake DH posten? Wäre super.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. September 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> @_RoseBikesTech_
> 
> Könnt Ihr hier vielleicht vorab mal ein Bild vom fertig lackierten und montiertem Beef Cake DH posten? Wäre super.


 
Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen euch ja nicht länger warten lassen  Anbei ein Bild vom neuen Beef Cake DH.
  @Michael: Zu 2014 können leider noch nichts sagen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## trigger666 (26. September 2012)

Vielen Dank auch. Ihr seid echt gut!

Ich hätte mir eine intensivere Farbgestaltung gewünscht. 

Es bleibt auf jeden Fall auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (28. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Vergleich für alle Interessierten:





Die Unterschiede sind zwar da, aber nicht alles sieht man auf den ersten Blick. 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Beschreibungen des neuen Rahmens.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (28. September 2012)

Hallo,


wann stellt ihr denn Bilder und Daten vom Beef Cake FR 4 auf eure Seite?



Gruß


----------



## trigger666 (28. September 2012)

@RoseBikesTech

2.599  für das Beef Cake DH2 ??? Ist das ein Tippfehler, oder wird jetzt teurer mit automatisch besser verbunden? 

Das sind 800 Euro mehr als im Vorjahr! Das kann nicht nur an der etwas besseren Ausstattung liegen. 

Wird noch ein Beef Cake DH1 kommen? Falls nein, hat sich das Bike soeben für mich erledigt.


----------



## fuxy (28. September 2012)

Das DH 2 hat ja noch nichtmal die abgebildete Fox Gabel sondern nur ne normale Boxxer  
Ich bin froh mir vor 2 Wochen noch ein 2012er Beef Cake FR 8 sichern zu können, die Preise , die man jetzt schon sieht sind ja bald nicht mehr bezahlbar.

Ist schon komisch, die Bikes kann man noch gar nicht kaufen, aber es stehen schon 5 oder 6 Positive Bewertungen drin.
Das Rose solche " Fakebewertungen " nötig hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Pevloc (28. September 2012)

Das sind die Bewertungen für die Vorjahresmodelle.


----------



## fuxy (28. September 2012)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Das sind die Bewertungen für die Vorjahresmodelle.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## trigger666 (28. September 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo trigger666,
> das Beef Cake DH wird Matt Black und der Hinterbau RAW finish. Es wird auf jeden Fall auch ein Einstiegsmodell geben, allerdings stehen die Preise jetzt noch nicht fest. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können wir noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, wann die Räder ausgeliefert werden können. Die Planung dazu ist noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen und wir warten auch noch auf Informationen unserer Lieferanten. Sobald wir hierzu nähere Informationen haben, werden wir euch das hier bekannt geben.
> Viele Grüße,
> dein RoseBikesTech Team



2.599 so definiert man heute Einstiegsmodell . Für 100 Euro weniger bekomme ich ein Tues 2.0. Mit definitiv besseren Parts!


----------



## bikulus (29. September 2012)

Tja, Rose ist erfolgreich, da gehen schnell die Preise hoch. Is bei Canyon auch so gewesen. das nennt man Markt.
Die Preisentwicklung bei den MB is eh der Wahnsinn, a biisl Carbon und schon zahlt man 7 bis 10 000. Schuld ist natürlcih der Verbraucher, der will das so
Sicherlich sind manche Rohstoffe auch teurer, aber das ist bei weitem nicht so stark wie die Preisentwicklung. Und wer z.B. mal erfahren hat was ne Fox Gabel ex factory kostet such is life
Gruß
Bikulus, der sich grad was Neues aufbaut


----------



## tudor87 (29. September 2012)

Kleine Frage an Rose: (wann) wird es noch andere Modelle des BC FR 2013 geben? Danke!


----------



## Micha382 (2. Oktober 2012)

Wow - ganz schön ordentliche Preissteigerung bei den GCs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (2. Oktober 2012)

Joar die Preissteigerungen sind schon happig, eigentlich sollte es bei mir ein Root Miller oder Dr Z werden, aber so. Schauen wir mal bei Canyon, die bringen auch ein 29 Fully raus, und das Design gefällt mir auch besser.


----------



## Micha382 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja da sind die Preise ordentlich gestiegen, das GC 4 ist 400â¬ teurer und das 6er noch um einiges mehr...
Da kann ich mir jetzt auch ein Haibike oder Canyon holen oder eins aus der Bonner Produktion, denn damit fÃ¤hrt man durch diese PreiserhÃ¶hung deutlich besser...


----------



## Trail-Fail (3. Oktober 2012)

Puh, Uncle Jimbo ist bei den Preisen für mich auch gestorben.
Ich weiß, Preiserhöhungen, Dollarkurs und so. Aber andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch die Preise nur leicht oder sogar garnicht anzuheben.
Sorry, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Bikes zu den Preisen verkaufen lassen... da gibts bei der Konkurrenz deutlich mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (3. Oktober 2012)

Junge Junge bin ich froh, mein OnkelJimbo 2  2012 gekauft zu haben!!!

Mal schnell flockige 400,- Euro Preissteigerung zum Vorjahr. 
So geil wie ich meines finde.... aber aktuell würde ich mir zu dem Kurs keins mehr kaufen 

Nicht mal die Austattung ist signifikant besser geworden. Bessere Lyrik RCDH2 z.B. . Wer brauch den ganzen Markenrotz am Lenker, Vorbau usw. Da passt des Rose Material genauso gut und funktioniert.

Da wird Rose ziemlich Konkurzenz Schwierigkeiten mit YT, Canyon und Co. bekommen!


----------



## Micha382 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Junge Junge bin ich froh, mein OnkelJimbo 2  2012 gekauft zu haben!!!
> 
> Mal schnell flockige 400,- Euro Preissteigerung zum Vorjahr.
> So geil wie ich meines finde.... aber aktuell würde ich mir zu dem Kurs keins mehr kaufen
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, mich ärgert es gerade gewaltig dass ich im Ausverkauf jetzt nicht zugeschlagen habe. 100 hätte ich noch verkraftet bzw. darüber weggesehen, aber eine Preiserhöhung von 20% oder auch mehr finde ich unverschämt, da die Parts nicht wirklich besser geworden sind und mich interessiert es nicht ob jetzt Syncros auf der Sattelstütze und dem Vorbau steht oder Crankbrothers. Deswegen aber so hinzulangen ist schon unverschämt und der Dollar kann auch nicht der alleinige Grund sein...
Naja hat wohl zur Folge dass es wohl doch ein Canyon Nerve wird, da liege ich gut 400 unter den Rosepreisen bei gleicher Ausstattung.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo trigger 666,
dass Beef Cake DH 2 im Preis so drastisch angestiegen ist, hat mehrere Gründe. Die meisten Gründe habt ihr hier schon richtig aufgezählt. Eine weitere Ursache für die Preissteigerung ist aber, dass die Rahmenkonstruktion optimiert wurde. Der Rahmen ist jetzt optimal auf Worldcupanforderungen abgestimmt. Der Preis für den Rahmen an sich, sind im Vergleich zum Vorjahr, um 50% gestiegen.
Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo tudor 87 und Hallo Freeride-Azubi,
es wird weitere Modelle des BC FR 2013 geben. Die günstigste Variante bietet das BC FR 2 mit 2.249 Euro. Außerdem wird es noch das BC FR SL und BC FR 4 und 8 geben. Die Bikes werden Anfang nächster Woche online sein.
Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## trigger666 (4. Oktober 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist jetzt optimal auf Worldcupanforderungen abgestimmt.
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



Das ist für mich und sicherlich all die anderen Hobby Fahrer extrem wichtig.

Ironie aus.


----------



## Orontes (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich mÃ¶chte nun nicht die Fremdwerbetrommel rÃ¼hren, doch zum Thema der PreiserhÃ¶hung: Meine Absicht war es, mir zum nÃ¤chsten Jahr mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike anzuschaffen und nachdem ich mich, vor allem auch unter dem Preisaspekt, nach allen mÃ¶glichen Herstellern umgesehen habe, wÃ¤re Rose eigentlich mein Favorit gewesen, dabei besonders interessant das neue Root Miller. Nun habe ich im gleichen Zeitraum vom Cannondale-HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke ein Scalpel 2 29er zu einem Preis bekommen, der mal eben 200â¬ unter dem Topmodell vom Root Miller liegt, obwohl das stolze 2kg mehr wiegt und technisch aus meiner noch unerfahrenen Sicht nicht mehr zu bieten hat. Doch selbst im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern: Das Topmodell der 29er Hardtail Alu-Reihe (Mr. Ride) liegt bei 2900â¬. Radon verlangt fÃ¼r technisch vergleichbares Modell aus Carbon 2600â¬...
Ich habe keine Einsicht in die Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten, doch so ganz erschlieÃt sich mir die angepeilte Preispolitik von Rose nicht. Ob da nicht viele Kunden auf Canyon (Preise noch nicht raus) oder Radon wechseln? Zumal die Differenz zu den Ã¼blichen HÃ¤ndlermarken a la Cube etc. auch erschreckend abgenommen hat.

Zum genannten Argument der Optimierung fÃ¼r Weltcupanforderungen: FÃ¼r wie viele Kunden soll das nun ausschlaggebend sein? 1-2%?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry303 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss sagen das ich auch etwas geschockt bin von den neuen Preisen.

Das zieht sich ja durch die Bank durch!

Vergleiche ich jetzt z.B. mal das Count Solo 1 ( XC30 TK, X5 ) mit dem Radon ZR Race 6.0 ( Reba, X9 ) für fast den gleichen Preis ist der unterschied schon krass.

Das 2012er Count Solo 1 kostete mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung noch 849 und somit 130  weniger! Hier wurde am Rahmen wohl nicht so viel geändert...


Sind die Rennräder auch so krass teuer geworden?

mfg harry303


----------



## Micha382 (4. Oktober 2012)

@rose
Was sind denn die GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r die drastische PreiserhÃ¶hung beim GC? 
Eine neue Rahmenkonstruktion scheidet ja als Grund aus und die Parts sind ja auch nicht so viel besser als in den Vorjahresmodellen und dann finde ich beim GC4 400â¬ und beim GC6 800â¬ schon ziemlich drastisch...


----------



## fuxy (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht versucht man gerade mit Gewalt Reich zu werden.


----------



## Trek-970 (5. Oktober 2012)

Schließe mich hier mal an mit euer Meinung das die Preissprünge doch deutlich zu viel ist ( für meine Person ).
 " Rahmen ist jetzt optimal auf Worldcupanforderungen " ,da hat Orontes schon richtig gesagt, wie viele Fahrer bewegen sich hier im Worldcup 
Wollte evtl. für 2013 einen GC aber jetzt schaue ich mich doch mal um bei den üblichen verdächtigen wie YT, Radon und Co.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mischa382,
die Preiserhöhung bei Granite Chief ist ausschließlich auf die erhöhten Einkaufspreise der Komponenten sowie auf den deutlich schlechteren Wechselkurs zurückzuführen. Wir haben unsere eigenen Aufschläge sogar reduziert und müssen leider trotzdem deutlich teurer werden.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Oktober 2012)

@ Interessenten des Beef Cake DH:
Was würdet ihr denn davon halten, wenn wir euch den bisherigen Rahmen als "Amateurversion" anbieten würden? Damit würde der Preis um ca. 400 Euro günstiger werden. Wir haben bisher angenommen, dass ihr die Weltcupvariante bevorzugen würdet, da diese deutlich robuster ist und mit einem noch stabileren Fahrverhalten glänzt. Beim neuen Rahmen ist durch die neue Konstruktion und die größeren Lager der Verschleiß deutlich gesenkt und der Wartungsaufwand reduziert sich. Eure Meinung ist gefragt, wir sind gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2012)

für mich ganz klar, würde ich das beef cake noch einmal holen:
steifer und verschleißresistenter wäre mir sehr wichtig
die mehrkosten würde ich auf jeden fall in kauf nehmen,
ich will mich auf das rad verlassen können

das rad sollte nicht zittern wie ein lämmerschwanz
nach ein paar mal bikepark
verschleiß ist klar bei gebrauch, aber weniger (verschleiß) ginge auf jeden fall


----------



## Micha382 (5. Oktober 2012)

Na dann bin ich mal auf die anderen Hersteller gespannt. Radon konnte die Preise zum Beispiel auch halten, mal sehen was Canyon macht.


----------



## piilu (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Preise sind schon echt hart. Finde die AUsstattung im allgemein auch nicht besonders, nen XTR/X0 Umwerfer ist doch total übertrieben. Wenn der Wechselkurs so schlecht ist warum setzt man dann nicht mal auf Europäische Hersteller wie BOS oder Marzocchi?


----------



## RLP-Biker (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mir Anfang des Jahres 2013 trotzdem ein GC 6 oder 8 kaufen, weil ich einfach mit dem Rose Servie sehr zufrieden bin.

Natürlich lief auch bei mir nicht alles rund aber es gibt so ein einige positive Ereignisse mit dem Rose Service /Garantie /Kulanz die ich in Zukunft nicht missen will. (das wird dann das 4 Rose bike im Keller)


----------



## muddymarcel (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich find mal gut das man von den Fox Dämpfern weg ist,meiner ist schon wieder undicht (2.mal in 4Monaten).Ein Bekannter hat das gleiche Beef Cake,nur mit Vivid.
Und da fühlt sich der Hinterbau um Welten besser an.

Hab da mal noch ne frage an das Rose Techteam:

Verfällt meine Garantie,wenn ich meinen Rahmen profesionell Entlacken lass?
Ist wohl ein chemisches Entlacken ,ungiftig,umweltverträglich,ohne abtragen von Material!

Im Übrigen kommen die Schriftzüge natürlich wieder dran,incl. Klarlack.


----------



## altamann (5. Oktober 2012)

RLP-Biker schrieb:


> Ich werde mir Anfang des Jahres 2013 trotzdem ein GC 6 oder 8 kaufen, weil ich einfach mit dem Rose Servie sehr zufrieden bin.
> 
> Natürlich lief auch bei mir nicht alles rund aber es gibt so ein einige positive Ereignisse mit dem Rose Service /Garantie /Kulanz die ich in Zukunft nicht missen will. (das wird dann das 4 Rose bike im Keller)


Bin 2013 auch wieder dabei.
Rose Service = Zufriedenheit
Altamann


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rose Team.

Ihr sagt das BC 2013 ist nun Weltcuptauglich und deshalb soo teuer.

Schön und gut... aber ein Uncle Jimbo z.B. fährt niemand im Weltcup und der Preis ist trotzdem astronomisch gestiegen!  
Oder greift dann hier doch wieder das Einkaufpreisargument? Oder kann ich mit dem Jimbo jetzt doch schon auch Weltcup fahren? 

Die Argumentation hört sich ziemlich spez(ialized)iell an


----------



## stephantiime (6. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen

Ich finde es schade das die Preise dermaßen angezogen haben.
Ich hatte große Interesse am BC FR 6 HS aber die 600 Mehrpreis zum
2012 Modell sind mir dann doch um einiges zuviel.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. Oktober 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch recht enttäuscht von den Preisen, da kann ich ja auch zu Cube greifen ohne dass ich den Nachteil eines Versenderbikes habe. Die Bikes sehen zwar schon recht schick aus, aber das rechtfertigt doch nicht so ein drastischen Preisanstieg?! Ich kann es verstehen, dass man als Versender ein wenig die Preise erhöht, ihr müsst ja auch was verdienen an den Bikes. Aber wenn ihr so weiter macht gehen euch die Kunden aus... Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit meinem Beef Cake. Und ich habe es mir wegen dem super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zugelegt, sonst hätte ich ein YT oder ein Canyon genommen, da die beiden Versender eben ein  besseres Image und spritzigere Designs anbieten, jedoch nicht an eure Preise rankamen. Wenn ihr jetzt dir Preise soo drückt, dann habt ihr eben den einen Vorteil weg und dann greifen Interessenten eher zu YT/ Canyon. Und das fände ich verdammt schade, da ich mein Rose recht lieb gewonnen habe


----------



## fuxy (6. Oktober 2012)

Weltcup tauglich durch ein bisschen Hydroforming und eine Titanfeder  beim BC  ?
Ich kann mich an einen Bericht in einer Bike Zeitschrift erinnern, wo drin stand, das die Preise auf "Vorjahresniveau" bleiben sollten ( Abgebildet war das neue BC FR , ca. 3000â¬ )

Das war ja dann wohl  gelogen !

Die Zeitschrift habe ich hier noch irgendwo. ( Freeride aktuelle Ausgabe 3.12 ).
Das neue BC HS kostet jetzt 3599â¬.
2012 hat es noch 2999â¬ gekostet .
Also Ich persÃ¶nlich kann auf Weltcuptauglichkeit verzichten, so hart fÃ¤hrt hier wohl keiner und wenn doch, dann fÃ¤hrt er wohl im Weltcup mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (7. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch recht enttäuscht von den Preisen, da kann ich ja auch zu Cube greifen ohne dass ich den Nachteil eines Versenderbikes habe. Die Bikes sehen zwar schon recht schick aus, aber das rechtfertigt doch nicht so ein drastischen Preisanstieg?! Ich kann es verstehen, dass man als Versender ein wenig die Preise erhöht, ihr müsst ja auch was verdienen an den Bikes. Aber wenn ihr so weiter macht gehen euch die Kunden aus... Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit meinem Beef Cake. Und ich habe es mir wegen dem super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zugelegt, sonst hätte ich ein YT oder ein Canyon genommen, da die beiden Versender eben ein  besseres Image und spritzigere Designs anbieten, jedoch nicht an eure Preise rankamen. Wenn ihr jetzt dir Preise soo drückt, dann habt ihr eben den einen Vorteil weg und dann greifen Interessenten eher zu YT/ Canyon. Und das fände ich verdammt schade, da ich mein Rose recht lieb gewonnen habe



Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.

Ich denke Rose hat nicht erkannt, dass viele Kunden zu ihren Bikes greifen nicht weil sie die coolsten oder die mit der besten Technik sind. Sondern häufig vor allem weil sie das absolut beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben (hatten). Es gab nirgends so geile Bikes für´s Geld wie bei Rose!

Das is scheinbar leider nun vorbei. 

Tut mir einen Gefallen. Baut weiter gute Bikes mit sinnigen Details und springt nicht auf den Marketinggeschrei Zug der Konkurenz auf. Den für viele kommt halt nur ein Speci/Dreck/iSpec in Frage. Da geht Rose gar nicht, auch wenn ihr die Preise auf deren Niveau verdoppelt 

Gruß


----------



## bikulus (7. Oktober 2012)

Tja, da können wir uns dann vielleciht auf schne Rabatt Aktionen freuen, ala 20% au Alles
Bikulus


----------



## muddymarcel (7. Oktober 2012)

bikulus schrieb:


> Tja, da können wir uns dann vielleciht auf schne Rabatt Aktionen freuen, ala 20% au Alles
> Bikulus




Außer auf Sportlernahrung


----------



## Trail-Fail (7. Oktober 2012)

Warum sind denn die Uncle Jimbos laut Gewichtsangabe so viel schwerer geworden? Jimbo 2 ist ja zusätzlich zu 400 mehr auch noch fast 1kg schwerer 
Ok, die miese Race Face Kurbel hat natürlich schon ihr Gewicht...
Habt euch wohl gedacht wenn man schon mehr Kohle hinblättert, soll man wenigstens gleich viel kg pro Euro dafür bekommen... Alles falsch gemacht!


----------



## trigger666 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich bin nicht bereit, mir eine Amateurversion des Beef Cake DH zu kaufen. Gleiche Technik für alle! Rose wäre die erste Firma die ein Amateur und ein Profi DH Bike anbietet?!

Das Ihr den Rahmen weiterentwickelt und optimiert ist eine gute Sache. Allerdings deswegen den Preis um 800 Euro zu erhöhen, lässt sich für mich nicht schlüssig erklären. Entweder habt Ihr vorher kein Geld verdient(was ich nicht glaube), oder Ihr wollt jetzt einfach mehr verdienen. Aus meiner Sicht wird es Rose nicht schaffen, das DH Bike zum diesem Preis im Markt zu verkaufen. Rose hat im DH Sport einfach keinen Namen und auch keine bekannten Fahrer die das Bike durch Ihrer Erfolge pushen könnten.

Für 2.599 Euro bewegt sich das Rose auf dem Preisniveau eines Norco Aurum, oder eines Specialized Status, oder eines YT Tues 2.0, oder eines Giant Glorys.

Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, dann will ich entweder die besten Komponenten für mein Geld, oder aber ein bestimmtes Worldcup Flair haben. Weder das eine noch das andere wird vom Beef Cake DH erfüllt. 

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, das neue optimierte Beef Cake DH über den Preis im Markt zu verbreiten und damit die Bekanntheit und Akzeptanz zu steigern.

Ich bin gespannt, wie viele 2013 Beef Cakes DH ich nächstes Jahr in den Bikeparks sehen werde.

Ich persönlich hätte mir gerne ein Beef Cake DH zu meinem Uncle Jimbo gestellt, aber nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## fuxy (8. Oktober 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Das Ihr den Rahmen weiterentwickelt und optimiert ist eine gute Sache. Allerdings deswegen den Preis um 800 Euro zu erhöhen, lässt sich für mich nicht schlüssig erklären. Entweder habt Ihr vorher kein Geld verdient(was ich nicht glaube), oder Ihr wollt jetzt einfach mehr verdienen. Aus meiner Sicht wird es Rose nicht schaffen, das DH Bike zum diesem Preis im Markt zu verkaufen. Rose hat im DH Sport einfach keinen Namen und auch keine bekannten Fahrer die das Bike durch Ihrer Erfolge pushen könnten.
> 
> Für 2.599 Euro bewegt sich das Rose auf dem Preisniveau eines Norco Aurum, oder eines Specialized Status, oder eines YT Tues 2.0, oder eines Giant Glorys.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo muddymarcel,
es ist leider so, dass sobald du etwas am Rahmen veränderst, wie zum Beispiel die Lackierung, der Garantieanspruch verfällt.
Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## muddymarcel (8. Oktober 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo muddymarcel,
> es ist leider so, dass sobald du etwas am Rahmen veränderst, wie zum Beispiel die Lackierung, der Garantieanspruch verfällt.
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team




Hab ich mir gedacht,mir geht das Orange mitlerweile aufn Keks.
Hätte ich nur das schwarze genommen!
Dann sag ich einfach mal,scheiß auf die Garantie.....

Mal was anderes:

Weiß einer ob der Vivid Air in das Beef Cake FR passt?
Der sieht ganz schön dick aus,und da ist net viel Platz zum Oberrohr!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo muddymarcel,

schreibst du uns bitte in einer PN deine Kundennummer? Wir müssen, um deine Frage beantworten zu können, das Baujahr des Beef Cakes wissen und schauen, wie das Rad konzipiert ist. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymarcel (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,wenns jemanden Interesiert:

Beim Beef Cake FR2 2012 passt der Vivid Air rein!


----------



## fuxy (10. Oktober 2012)

Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## muddymarcel (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi.Noch nicht,hab bei Rose nachgefragt....ist aber in Planung


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Oktober 2012)

Offenbar bezieht sich die Preissteigerung aber nur auf die Beef Cakes?

Beim Granite Chief z.b. kann ich keinen Preisanstieg zum 2012er Modell feststellen.
Das Design ist mit dem braun/weiß irgendwie sehr künstlerisch wertvoll weiterentwickelt worden.

Aber auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


Was ich immer noch sehr positiv finde, ist, dass hier im Forum regelmässig Rückmeldungen seitens Rose kommen. Nicht selbstverständlich, dass sich ein Rose Mitarbeiter an den Rechner sitzt und hier in einem fremden Forum den Kunden berät.


----------



## Micha382 (11. Oktober 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Offenbar bezieht sich die Preissteigerung aber nur auf die Beef Cakes?
> 
> Beim Granite Chief z.b. kann ich keinen Preisanstieg zum 2012er Modell feststellen.
> Das Design ist mit dem braun/weiÃ irgendwie sehr kÃ¼nstlerisch wertvoll weiterentwickelt worden.
> ...



Das Granite Chief hat auch eine deutliche PreiserhÃ¶hung erfahren. Das GC 4 hat 2012 noch 1999â¬ gekostet und das GC 6 2499 und sind nun deutlich teurer als 2012 bei gleicher oder annÃ¤hernd gleicher Ausstattung. Das sind dann mal Preissteigerungen von mindestens 20% und das ist echt Ã¼bel :-(


----------



## trigger666 (11. Oktober 2012)

Vor allem fehlt mir und wahrscheinlich auch den anderen eine vernünftige Begründung für die deutlichen Preiserhöhungen. Die Erhöhungen ziehen sich ja durch alle Modelle. 
 @RoseBikesTech: Mein Antwort zu der "Amateur" Version habt Ihr noch nicht kommentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orontes (12. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich arbeite nicht für Canyon, aber vergleicht mal deren neuen Modelle preislich und ausstattungstechnisch mit Rose. :O


----------



## trigger666 (12. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir die Canyon Preise der FRX Modelle angesehen. Da muss ich mir doch die Frage stellen, wie kommt der deutliche Preisunterschied zu dem Beef Cake DH zustande?

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen wird es bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich das Canyon FRX werden.


----------



## Micha382 (12. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich sagen dass die noch immer günstiger sind, auch wenn sie die Preise angehoben haben, was bei Canyon aber nicht so drastisch ausfällt.
Für 2600 hab ich da ein AM mit komplett XT, Fox-Federung und Reverb-Sattelstütze. Vergleichbar hab ich da das GC2 mit nem Grundpreis von 2400 und dann bin ich mal gespannt was der Konfigurator sagt. Da hab ich aber Rock Shox Federung, SRAM X9 und keine Reverb, denke also dass man gut über den Canyon Preis kommen wird.


----------



## Alex476 (12. Oktober 2012)

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind lohnt grad im AM-Bereich ein Blick nach Bonn


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Oktober 2012)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind lohnt grad im AM-Bereich ein Blick nach Bonn



oder ein Blick nach tetnang im Süden Deutschlands


----------



## Micha382 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wer/was ist in Tetnang?


----------



## Trek-970 (12. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht meint er Bikestation in Tetnang ;-)


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Wir können verstehen, dass ihr uns mit anderen Herstellern vergleicht. 
Es ist leider nicht möglich, dass wir bei ähnlicher Ausstattung eine völlige Preisgleichheit erreichen können. Den Direktvertrieb haben wir mit den von euch angesprochenen Mitbewerbern gemeinsam, es stehen aber andere Konzepte hinter den Herstellern. 
Wir investieren jede Menge in Entwicklung und betreiben auch Grundlagenforschung zusammen mit Hochschulen. Darüber hinaus legen wir Wert auf die Konfigurierbarkeit und einen guten und erreichbaren Service. Das zeichnet uns aus, aber das kostet auch Geld. Dafür müssen wir jede Menge Komponenten vorrätig halten, das bedeutet auch, dass die Lagerkosten höher sind. Andere Hersteller versuchen vor allem über sehr günstige Verkaufspreise Marktanteile zu bekommen, aber das ist nicht unser Anspruch, wir stehen für Qualität. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Konzepte und Kostenstrukturen ergeben sich Unterschiede. Wir zählen dabei sicher nicht zu den günstigen Anbietern im Direktvertrieb und unser Ansatz definiert sich auch nicht allein über den Preis, sondern die vielen Zusatznutzen und die Zuverlässigkeit.

@ trigger 666: Beim DH ist der Rahmen aufgrund seiner aufwendigeren Konstruktion und vieler CNC Teile deutlich teurer geworden. Dazu kommt beim Rahmen und allen Parts, das Dollar und Yen 10-15% teurer sind als zum Modelljahr 2012. Zu guter Letzt kommen 5-10% teurere Parts und Rohstoffe dazu. Letztere Punkte gelten für alle Modelle.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zoomer (12. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> oder ein Blick nach tetnang im Süden Deutschlands



Das heisst Tettnang 

(Wenn Du die kleine Stadt mit dem grossen Hopfen meinst)


----------



## fuxy (12. Oktober 2012)

Vieleicht meint er tetnang in Asien ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Oktober 2012)

ah sie en tschuldigen....


Tettnang meinte ich natürlich


----------



## log11 (13. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ah sie en tschuldigen....
> 
> 
> Tettnang meinte ich natürlich



Bahnhof


----------



## Trek-970 (13. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Bahnhof


quote=Pizzaplanet;9963841]oder ein Blick nach tetnang im Süden Deutschlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]

Bahnhof paßt irgendwie, den der Zug ist abgefahren, leider für die Firma Rose, den heute habe ich mir ein neues Bike gegönnt 
Obwohl ich zum Teil die Firma Rose verstehe und ich ein bzw. zwei Bikes sehr gut finde meine ich totzdem das die Preise jetzt überzogen sind.


----------



## sokofriedhof (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi Rose,

ab wann steht wohl  der Konfigurator wieder bereit?

Wir das Psycho Path 6 auch konfigurierbar sein? Wäre schon wichtig das man das etwas an seine ansprüche ändern könnte, und natürlich eh ein geiler Service
Zur Preiserhöhung: Die Psycho Path Modelle scheinen um 200,--300,- Teurer geworden zu sein, SL allerdings um inakzeptable 700,-
Und die Gründe mit der Grundlagenforschung usw. waren bestimmt schon die letzten Jahre so

Finde es gut das ihr die Psychos in Carbon Matt anbietet, Canyon z.B. bietet seine Crand Canyons CF nur noch in einer Farbvariante an, und nicht mehr in Carbon Matt

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann das ihr nicht alle Psychos als 2fach anbietet, kann mir kaum vorstellen das XC Fahrer zur 3fach greifen wollen... Naja, ist aber nur ne Vermutung und was der Bekanntenkreis so fährt

lg


----------



## log11 (14. Oktober 2012)

Immer noch Bahnhof.  
Was ist denn nun in Tetnang?


----------



## Trek-970 (14. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Immer noch Bahnhof.
> Was ist denn nun in Tetnang?



Hier kann dir geholfen werden 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Bikestation--88069-Tettnang_id_20886_.htm


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Oktober 2012)

das war zwar nicht das was ich meinte aber auch gut


----------



## DOD (15. Oktober 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo tudor 87 und Hallo Freeride-Azubi,
> es wird weitere Modelle des BC FR 2013 geben. Die günstigste Variante bietet das BC FR 2 mit 2.249 Euro. Außerdem wird es noch das BC FR SL und BC FR 4 und 8 geben. Die Bikes werden Anfang nächster Woche online sein.
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


 
Wann stellt ihr denn jetzt die übrigen BC FR´s online?


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (15. Oktober 2012)

Die stehen doch schon auf der Homepage!

Hatte ja auch vor mir ein BC FR 4 nächstes Jahr zu holen,was ich jetzt aber seien lassen werde,bei einer Preissteigerung von 600  zum 2012er Modell!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (16. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Immer noch Bahnhof.
> Was ist denn nun in Tetnang?



Dort kommt auch diese feine Bikeschmiede her.
Vorletztes Wochenende waren die mit Ihren Testbikes in Winterberg...einfach Sahne die Propains


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Oktober 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Dort kommt auch diese feine Bikeschmiede her.
> Vorletztes Wochenende waren die mit Ihren Testbikes in Winterberg...einfach Sahne die Propains



 endlich


----------



## DOD (16. Oktober 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Dort kommt auch diese feine Bikeschmiede her.
> Vorletztes Wochenende waren die mit Ihren Testbikes in Winterberg...einfach Sahne die Propains


 
Wie lief das mit dem Testen?
Konnte man da auch mal ein bisschen länger testen, oder nur mal kurz draufsetzen? Hatten die auch ein Tyee dabei?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (16. Oktober 2012)

Man konnte 30 - 45 min. mit dem geliehenen Bike fahren. Egal auf welcher Strecke.
Du musstest nur deinen Perso/Führerschein hinterlegen und nen Leihformular ausfüllen. Alles in 2min. getan, eigenes Bike kann  man bei denen stehen lassen (sie passen drauf auf  )

Bin sogar 2x das Rage gefahren.

Ob das Tyee dabei war, weiß ich nicht. Am besten mal Fragen, sie sind ja dieses Jahr noch in anderen Parks unterwegs:

http://www.propain-bikes.com/bikes-testen.php


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Oktober 2012)

sokofriedhof schrieb:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> ab wann steht wohl der Konfigurator wieder bereit?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sokofriedhof,

wir überarbeiten gerade noch den Konfigurator und machen ihn noch benutzerfreundlicher. Sobald dies abgeschlossen ist werden alle neuen Bikes dort konfigurierbar sein, auch das Psycho Path. 

Der Preissprung beim SL kommt aufgrund der prozentualen Steigerung zu Stande, da dort viele teure Sram und Easton Teile verbaut sind.

Die High End Modelle beim Psycho Path bieten wir als 2fach an. Ansonsten besteht natürlich auch immer die Möglichkeit es anders zu konfigurieren.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## sokofriedhof (16. Oktober 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Sokofriedhof,
> 
> wir überarbeiten gerade noch den Konfigurator und machen ihn noch benutzerfreundlicher. Sobald dies abgeschlossen ist werden alle neuen Bikes dort konfigurierbar sein, auch das Psycho Path.
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke für die Info.

lg,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RLP-Biker (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir eben mal das GC6 angeschaut.. ich denke in die Richtung wird es gehen.

ich würde nur allzu gerne mal ein Bild vom Cokpit sehen.... 3 mal Remote (Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstürze)


----------



## BSChris (18. Oktober 2012)

RLP-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben mal das GC6 angeschaut.. ich denke in die Richtung wird es gehen.
> 
> ich würde nur allzu gerne mal ein Bild vom Cokpit sehen.... 3 mal Remote (Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstürze)



Bitte schön...


----------



## Micha382 (18. Oktober 2012)

Sind da serienmäßig Matchmaker dran?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich vermute ja..bei den 2011er Modellen war das so.
Und bei den neuen Preisen müssen die ja wohl inkl. sein


----------



## sokofriedhof (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi Rose,

der Konfigurator steht nun auch für Hardtails zur Verfügung, allerdings nur für die 2012 Modelle.... 
Kann mich nicht zwischen Psycho und dem MR.BIG entscheiden, würde gerne mal ein bisschen am Konfigurator spielen....  Schön wäre auch zu sehen was das Konfigurierte bike denn dann wiegt, oder tut es das schon? auch fehlen ganz oft die Gewichtsangaben der Teile , für mich ist das schon ne Gewichtige Kaufentscheidung

lg,

Chris


----------



## Micha382 (2. November 2012)

Also ich seh bei den Fullies noch keinen Konfigurator auch nicht bei den Hardtails... Wird so langsam mal Zeit, bis wann kann man denn damit rechnen, sonst muss ich wirklich ein anderes Bike kaufen :-(


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

geplant ist es, dass bis Ende November alle Bikes online konfigurier bar sind. Sobald wir euch ein genaues Datum nennen können, gibt es hier ein Update.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## fuxy (22. November 2012)

Hab gestern den neuen Rose Katalog gekommen, die neuen Farbdesigns sind nicht wirklich schön, die 2012 er sehen um längen besser aus. Meine Freundin war auch froh das 2012er Crystal Stoke genommen zu haben, als das neue. In Liiiiiilaaaaa würg


----------



## trigger666 (22. November 2012)

Bei dem Verhältnis von Preis zur Ausstattung wird es bei mir jetzt definitiv kein Beef Cake DH. Schade.

Tschüß.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. November 2012)

Ist echt krass wohin Rose die Preise "korrigiert" hat.

Beef Cake FR SL 8 2011 -> 3500
Beef Cake FR SL 8 2013 -> 4500

Da kann man froh sein, ein älteres Modell "ergattert" zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. November 2012)

Preiserhöhung ist ja legitim. Aber schaut mal zu YT. 100,- Euro mehr kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. 

Wenigstens haben jetzt die Jimbo´s konsequenterweise alle 2-Fach z.T. mit Bash. 

Aber bei 400,- Euro mehr für das Jimbo 2 hätte ich schon mindestens eine Lyrik RC2DH Gabel erwartet.

Die Farben der BC find ich aber gut. Krasses Rot mit Schwarz. Wobei die einzige Farbe für mich anodised black bei Rose bleibt.


----------



## muddymarcel (23. November 2012)

Also ich habe für mein Beef Cake FR2 (leicht verändert)vor 4Monaten 1790E bezahlt.
Ich müßte dafür jetzt ca 650Euro mehr bezahlen.Dafür würde ich es niemals wieder kaufen.


----------



## Scheresade (23. November 2012)

Mich schrecken die "hohen" Preise ab.
Ich hatte nicht vor mir ein Rose Bike zu kaufen, weil es nen Top Design oder ähnliches hat, sondern wegen dem guten P/L Verhältnis.
Diesen Vorteil haben sie meiner Meinung nach nun verspielt.
Wenn ich mir dazu im Vergleich Radon angucke, was die für ihr Geld bieten sind das schon zwei verschiedene Welten.
Worauf Rose da abzielt bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Auf mich wirkt das alles eher unsympathisch.
Fazit für mich: Das bald neue anstehende Bike wird nicht noch einmal ein Rose
Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!


----------



## knoblauchfreund (24. November 2012)

Moin!

Dann versuche doch, noch ein 2012er zu bekommen. Machste quasi doppelt Gewinn:

Bei super Komponenten hasste nen guten Verkaufspreis UND bekommst, da die "Restposten" raus müssen, mit Sicherheit auch noch nen Zusatzrabatt.

War bei mir auch so  Und jetzt habe ich seit einigen Tagen ein Rose 2012er in einer Ausstattung, die ich eigentlich gar nicht haben wollte, und hab weniger bezahlt als das Modell, das ich ursprünglich kaufen wollte...


----------



## Micha382 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wann die neuen Räder endlich im Konfigurator sind, auch da ist Rose den anderen Herstellern gut hinterher die schon seit Wochen die neuen Bikes verkaufen.
Da aber das Granite Chief im Vergleich zu Radon und Canyon in der Bike wohl eher schlecht abgeschnitten hat und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bei den anderen auch in 2013 deutlich besser ist werde ich mich jetzt wohl doch umorientieren...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2012)

scheint eine unart von mir zu sein:
wenn mich die preise von rädern stören, 
kauf ich ein anderers und ich rede nicht drüber.
nach dem was ich heir ständig lese, scheint es aber,
als müsste ich mehr drüber reden


was ich hier nicht ganz vollziehen kann:
es ist wohl noch keiner ein 2013er gefahren,
klingt aber so, als seien "viele" entschieden, die räder auf jeden fall nicht zu kaufen

(ich weiß: negative auslassungen über räder und firmen werden immer schneller gemacht 
als mal was positives zu formulieren - scheint was menschliches zu sein)

ich will mich gar nicht vor rose stellen.
ich hatte mir im juli 2009 dort mein jimbo gekauft,
weil´s einfach wie angegossen passte und das tut´s immer noch.
was ich damals aber auch wußte: das ist eins der ersten enduros von rose
und da werden mit sicherheit kinderkrankheiten drin stecken - war dann auch so.
und trotzdem: das ding passt immer noch wie angegossen und 
ich hab damit spass ohne ende.
in den nachfolgenden jahren haben mich die roseräder nicht wirklich interessiert
außer einem beefcake, das ich für eine tochter günstig kriegen konnte


mit den preiserhöhungen und den andeutungen, die es hier von rose zu den neuen rädern gab, 
werden die räder für mich wieder richtig interessant.
ich hoffe, dass die nun ausgereifter sind
(ich geh davon aus, dass wichmann, zink und co einfluss genommen haben. 
dann könntern da räder rausgekommen sein, die für ihren einsatzzweck richtig gut geeignet sind)
also ich bin gespannt auf die praxis mit den neuen rädern

und worauf es eigentlich ankommt (anstatt bikeheftchen zu lesen)
kann man hier sehen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25112/h


----------



## trigger666 (3. Dezember 2012)

Mir geht es nicht darum, ob ich das 2013er Modell schon gefahren bin oder nicht.

Mir geht es die deutlichen Preiserhöhungen. 

Ja und ich bin Rose Fan. Ich selbst fahre mein Uncle Jimbo im 3 Jahr und bin super zufrieden damit. Darüber hinaus habe ich an zwei Soulride Seminaren und den privat organisierten Rose Treffen teilgenommen.

Deswegen bin ich so enttäuscht  dass das neue Beef Cake so extrem teurer geworden ist.

Ich hätte mir lieber ein weiteres Rose Bike in die Garage gestellt. Aber nicht um jeden und bestimmt nicht zu diesem Preis.

Wenn, egal welcher Hersteller, solche Preisanpassungen vornimmt, muss er sich konstruktive Kritik anhören und auch annehmen. Sonst wird ja nichts besser.


----------



## Orontes (3. Dezember 2012)

Es wird Zeit, dass Rose diese wundervolle Lackierung des Psycho Paths  endlich jedermann zugänglich macht


----------



## GrillMeister (5. Dezember 2012)

2010 hab ich ein Uncle Jimbo 2 mit folgender Ausstattung erstanden: Lyrik U-Turn Coil, Fox RP32, XT-Gruppe, Avid Elixir 5, SunRingle Charger, Syncros Anbauteile, FSA Kurbel.

Für 2100... 2400 kostet das 2013er Modell - Ausstattung ist schon etwas besser, jedoch nichts was über den normalen Fortschritt hinausgeht. Kein BB30 und Hinterbau sind seit 2011, dann ist noch 2-fach KeFü dran und ein dezent gebogenes Unterrohr. Anodisierten Rahmen gab es damals leider nicht und wenn nur mit Aufpreis. 

Service war schon immer gut und ist auch nicht wesentlich besser geworden, das 2010er Modell musste auch irgendwie entwickelt werden, Inflation und angezogene Preise der Hersteller, sollten durch kontinuierliche Verbesserung der Produktionsprozesses irgendwie die Waage halten... Würde ich nicht mit mehr als 4% bewerten.

Bleiben also noch ca. 150-200 übrig. Wenn das neue Modell tatsächlich über die normale Weiterentwicklung hinaus, 10% mehr Spaß macht und länger hällt, gerechtfertig. 

Trotzdem bleibt der fade Beigeschmack, das Rose schlichtweg die Preise angehoben hat um die Marge zu erhöhen.

Fahrtest und Praxis werden es zeigen.

Grüße,

Jörch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Dezember 2012)

Aber es ist schon traurig das das Jimbo 4 fÃ¼r 2800â¬ ned mal eine Reverb hat.
FÃ¼r den Preis gibts wesentlich bessere RÃ¤der.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## wastl86 (13. Dezember 2012)

hat den wer ein uncle jimbo ´10-12  in xl im raum bayern, wo ich mich drauf setzen kann um die richtige größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## Darksecret (15. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde mal intressieren wann ein Bild vom Beef Cake Dh 8 kommt..also von der 2500 euro variante


----------



## Ram81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Also ich muß mal echt ein dickes fettes Lob loswerden. Hab mir ein Granite Chief 1 im Nov. bestellt sollte am 21.12.12 gebaut werden.Am 14.12.12 war eine Karte in der Post ich kann  ein Packet abholen dachte naja wird wohl meine Lampe sein. Nein es war schon das Bike in ein riesen Karton also eine Schönere Überraschung zu Weihnachten. Super Geiles Teil in Schwarz anonidisiert. Verarbeitung Top Fahrverhalten Top man will gar nicht mehr runter von dem Ding. Einfach Hammer.


----------



## fuxy (16. Dezember 2012)

Gibts keinen Konfigurator mehr ? Oder übersehe ich den immer ?


----------



## knoblauchfreund (16. Dezember 2012)

Doch, den Konfigurator gibt´s noch, leider sind die 2013er Modelle dort noch nicht verfügbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass es den Konfigurator immer noch nicht gibt oder bin ich zu dumm um ihn zu finden?


----------



## Orontes (14. Februar 2013)

Nein, bist du natürlich nicht. Für die meisten MTBs ist der Konfigurator im Gegensatz zu den Rennrädern noch immer nicht fertig. Vielleicht wollen sie keine Bikes 2013 verkaufen


----------

